# Fidget has had her babies today :)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well after a week of looking like she swallowed a golf ball, Fidget is once again a mum  She was bred with my Broken black tan buck, and fidget is a dove tan. So i'm expecting a lot of broken tans of god know what colours lol

Her first litter she had 14 babies, THIS time she has had 16 bless her. One or two may be culled, depending on how she manages with them. Will update with pics as soon as i get some good pics. xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

k Congratulations!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

16! Whooo. Well congratulations  Love to see some pictures!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm charging the batteries for the digi camera at the moment, so will aim to get pics of them for this evening x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see piccies of the wigglers! xxx


----------

